
Agilent's Network Communication Protocols Poster (2001) [pdf] - Tomte
http://www.induteq.nl/ict/bestanden/HP%20Protocolposter.pdf
======
techdragon
This brings back fond memories of University classes spent pondering the
minutia of obscure network protocols.

